# Introduction



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

First off, welcome to Archery talk.

I would say that if you are interested in getting into archery, you should visit a proshop and shoot some bows to see what you like or dislike and to get your drawlength measured. After that it is all up to you about how much you want to spend.

Good luck.


----------



## Centauri (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks. I'm on a very limited budget of $250, so that tends to limit my options.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That limits your options, but it is still ok. What type of bow do you want to shoot?


----------



## Centauri (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been looking at a PSE Single Cam on Craigslist that seems right for me. First I have to sell my paintball gear, but that's proving to be difficult.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

check the classifieds on here. you can be supprised at some of the deals you can get. I just sold my hunting SET UP for $250 so your a bit late lol.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Welcome to AT and to your next addiction!

I totally agree with N7709K. Find a pro shop in your area, get your draw length measured, and try some stuff out. 

You will need a bow, first of all (I will get there in a sec). 

You will need some arrows. Those will come after the bow. The arrows need to be set up for the bow, with an appropriate head weight. The arrows you get really depends on the bow because different bows require a different stiffness of arrow. You are looking at about $80-100 for a descent set.

If you are going to go compound, I strongly recommend a release. You don't _need_ one, per se, but you will shoot 100x better with one. A descent one will go for about $50-60.

If you do not get a kit, you will need a sight and a rest. Each can run anywhere from $30-50 for a descent affordable one. 

Okay, on to the bow. There are many brands, with lots of different aspects that make that brand "better then the others", and lots of different options. The main brands are Bowtech (and it's side brands), Hoyt, PSE, Mathews, Bear and Martin. Not saying that there aren't other brands, but those are the most popular. 

There are kit bows out there, and many of them are pretty good for the money. Keep in mind, though, you get what you pay for. You can get them from anywhere between $300-700. 

Some cheaper bows to look at: The Bowtech Sniper is a good, cheapish bow that shoots VERY well. Also, any of the Diamond bows are good and affordable.

http://www.diamondarchery.com/products.php

The Hoyt Hawk series is also pretty good for the price tag.

http://www.hoyt.com/compound_bows/

Also, the Bowmadness is very good, and pretty cheap. 

http://www.pse-archery.com/cat.php?k=135541

But, before you go spending the money, if you can, go and try all of the ones that interest you out. You might like one better then the other. 

I hope this helped at all. Good luck, and welcome to archery!


----------



## Centauri (Jul 29, 2009)

^Thats the post I was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Centauri said:


> Thanks. I'm on a very limited budget of $250, so that tends to limit my options.


Amen to selling the paintball gear... economy sucks and no one wants to buy paintball gear. Ive been tryin to sell my gear for about 2 years now. 

Im sellin my shotgun because i no longer enjoy it. Gun hunting is too easy


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Parkers and martin also have some good bows at pretty good prices.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

If you are just getting started I recommend going to your Bass Pro, or Cabelas. They have decent bow packages for very good prices.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

One other thing to look into, The Mission line by Mathews


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=139

you can probly find a bow in here^^

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=30&f=20

try this for your other stuff^^


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> If you are just getting started I recommend going to your Bass Pro, or Cabelas. They have decent bow packages for very good prices.


Eh, um, yah. Yes, Cabelas and Bass Pro will have some okay bows, and they will probably be at a pretty good price. But, I can not stress enough the importance of finding a good pro shop. The big market stores (eg. Cabelas, Bass Pro) can sell you the stuff, but they can not give you the quality of service you need. Most of the people in the archery department will have just come from the shoe department, and will not know what they are talking about. Pro shops know what they are doing, and will take the time to help you. Please, go find one!


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

You can find a used PSE on here for that price easily.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

x-force hunter said:


> You can find a used PSE on here for that price easily.


Can't you get a new PSE for les than that- what is it, the Deer Hunter package?


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes you can get the Deerhunter for $220 brand new all set up with arrows, sight, rest, and peep sight. The only thing that it doesn't have is a release.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

countryboy173 said:


> One other thing to look into, The Mission line by Mathews


+1, they are just as reliable as a Mathews and are great to start out with. in my opinion from being a mathews guy, I would go with a single cam bow because single cam bows are much smoother drawing than a duasl cam, not to get an argument started here because i used to have a browning dual cam bow and it wasn't as efficient, smooth drawing, and as less maintenence as a single cam bow, if your arms are still growing, it would somewhat be best to get a bow that you can change the draw length on the cam without having to replace the cam, but the down fall to that is that you will have to most likely move you peep sight and nocking point on your bowstring, if your draw lenght ( arm span) wont increase any more, I would prefer going with a bow that you have to change the cam for a shorter or longer draw length because in my opinion they can be a little more reliable and stronger so if you drop you bow out of your treestand accidentally or something bad happens to it, it will have a less chance of anything bad happening to the cam. And like everyone else said, you need to go to an archery shop and talk with an expert there and you and that person will work together to find the kind of bow you are looking for, wether it be a really fast bow, a short bow with a short or long brace height, a longer axle to axle bow for more stability, or just something else. pm me and some other guys on the young archers forum if you need some questions answered or you need some advice and we will answer them to the best of our ability.


----------



## Buck-Bomb (Mar 19, 2009)

i would get a hoyt rintec. i have one and i love it get one for somwhere near $220 on classifieds used bare bow. it's a very good bow.


----------



## Noah2016 (Feb 19, 2008)

you might try the mission menace it is a good bow for a good price the only problem is is it does not come as a package so you wound half to by the sights and the rest but other than that it is a good bow


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

One more thing. If you are only going to hunt, and not shoot year round w/ competition and such i recommend getting a bow that is NOT cam specific. Get one with adjusting modules so you can change your draw length, assuming you are going to grow some more, that way you do not have to lay out as much money.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> One more thing. If you are only going to hunt, and not shoot year round w/ competition and such i recommend getting a bow that is NOT cam specific. Get one with adjusting modules so you can change your draw length, assuming you are going to grow some more, that way you do not have to lay out as much money.


That is very good advice! I did not get a Hoyt when I got my bow because some of the cams you need to buy a whole new cam to change the draw length. Most of the new Bowtechs have roller modules so you do not need to swap out anything. I think some PSEs and such have this also.


----------

